# Question for the experts



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I am fishing a big weedbed in the bay by my house and there is a channel going through the center of the weeds. And i was wondering what is the best way to fish said weedbed for MONSTER PIKE. Not small guys but huge Northern. You know lures how to fish said lures and ect. Thanks

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Burn bucktails over the top of the weedbed, fish spoons and large jig/twister combos along its edges and the channel edges. The bigger pike will probably be located in deeper water at this time of year, so work the deeper edges of the weeds in particular.

If all else fails, a northern lite sucker under a big float couldn't hurt, if you're up for some lazy fishing.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Small pike are often unavoidable, I have had hammer handles strike lures almost as big as they are. Just keep at it and the larger ones will come, assuming they are their.


----------

